# Crash inspiegabili

## alkaid

da qualche giorno gentoo mi crasha ovvero mi si blocca tutto dovendo resettare col pulsante, non c'è nessuna relazione con ciò che stò facendo, per esempio oggi mi è crashato dopo 30 minuti che era acceso e stavo navigando con mozilla, ieri ho fatto un upgade del sistema e durante la notte dopo 3 o 4 ore è crashato (io ho trovato la schermata nera del monitor che era in power save, muovendo il mouse è arrivata la corrente al monitor ma è rimasto nero) e ho dovuto resettare. Tutto ciò è iniziato da solo, senza che avessi installato nulla di nuovo....  forse è iniziato dopo abver fatto un emerge -u --deep world ma non ne sono sicuro, per scrupolo lo ho rifatto ieri ma il problema sussiste   :Confused: 

----------

## shev

Crash random nel 90% dei casi indicano malfunzionamenti hardware, spesso RAM difettosa. Prova con memtest a fare un controllo sulla tua ram, per cominciare ad escludere qualcosa.

Non farti ingannare dal fatto che con windows piuttosto che con debian andasse tutto bene, gentoo (la compilazione) stressa molto l'hardware, che se ha qualche problemino salta inesorabilmente. Un'altro dei vantaggi di Gentoo  :Smile: 

p.s.: ovviamente se usi cflags troppo aggressive potresti avere problemi, quindi se le usi aggressive prova ad "alleggerirle" un po'.

----------

## Jean Vertigo

potrebbe essere un problema hw, non ci hai pensato? magari con il  caldo..prova a lavorarci un po a case aperto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## marco86

secondo me è sicuramente la ram che buca...di notte che fa più fresco i crash avvengono dopo più tempo, mentre di giorno basta mezz'ora...

Purtroppo è un problema di caldo, secondo me non sono le ram difettose, ma solo il caldo, apri il case come già detto da vertigo....

e se non hai più problemi aggiungi una ventola..  :Wink: 

----------

## alkaid

è  da 8 ore che stà andando il memtest, mi da 30 Pass 0 Errors 0 ECC Errors....

ma devo bloccarlo io o si ferma da solo? quanto dura ancora?

grazie.

....oggi proverò a lavorare col case aperto   :Wink: 

----------

## marco86

secondo me, da esperienze passate..se trova errori li trova subito...

e cmq hai provato con il case aperto...?

a volte anche se hai la ram ciucca memtest non la vede...

io per capirlo a dovuto provare a togliere un banco x volta...

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> ma devo bloccarlo io o si ferma da solo? quanto dura ancora?

 

Devi bloccarlo tu.

EDIT: Subito dopo che lo hai bloccato vai a vedere la temperatura nel BIOS.

----------

## alkaid

CPU temperature 52° C     :Shocked: 

System Temp.  35° C

e oggi non fa neanche tanto caldo... 27° di temperatura ambiente...

le memorie sono 2 banchi da 256 mb della kingstom con dissipatore garantite a vita 

......apro il case ma mi sa che nelle girnate che ci saranno 34°, neanche il case aperto basterà   :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> e oggi non fa neanche tanto caldo... 27° di temperatura ambiente...

 

Beh le tue temperature non sembrano altissime, ma il fatto che "oggi non fa neanche tanto caldo" può essere indicativo!

Comunque aprendo il case dovresti risolvere, a meno di non essere in cima al Etna...  :Wink: 

----------

## alkaid

non ho mai installato utility per vedere la temp del sistema dal desktop, cosa mi suggerisci?

----------

## marco86

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> CPU temperature 52° C    
> 
> System Temp.  35° C
> 
> 

 

Le temperature sono accettbili...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> le memorie sono 2 banchi da 256 mb della kingstom con dissipatore garantite a vita 
> 
> 

 

Se non risolvi il problema aprendo il case, fai una cosa...

togli un banco e vedi se riesci a compilare...

se riesci probabilmente il banco che hai tolto è pacco....

se invece non compili neanche con 1 ram toglie l'unica che ti rimane dentro e rimetti la prima che hai tolto..

se è una ram o con 1 o con l'altro banco deve andare...

X quando fara più caldo, prendi in considerazione il fatto di prendere un dissipatore per il proc che muova più aria...

----------

## alkaid

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> non ho mai installato utility per vedere la temp del sistema dal desktop, cosa mi suggerite? e sono affidabili?

 

----------

## marco86

lm-sensor

----------

## randomaze

Si lm-sensors in generale va benissimo (a meno che tu non abbia un chispset non supportato, ovviamente!).

Se poi usi X puoi mettere su anche gkrellm o i vari desklet per gnome/KDE

----------

## marco86

@randomaze: io ho detto quello xk non volevo fargli compilare mezzo gnome per vedere 2 o 3 volte la temperatura..  :Wink: 

Bisogna vedere l'uso che ne farà....e soprattutto come hai detto tu se lm-sensor è supportato!!

----------

## alkaid

bash-2.05b$ /usr/bin/sensors

eeprom-i2c-0-52

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       256

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       256

bash-2.05b$

come faccio a vedere la temp?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> come faccio a vedere la temp?

 

Hai configurato lm-sensor?

----------

## alkaid

si con /usr/sbin/sensors-detect  però ho saltato le isa perchè diceva che avrebbe otuto danneggiarle, o almeno ho capito così io   :Smile:    ...sai il mio inglese non è il massimo   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> si con /usr/sbin/sensors-detect  però ho saltato le isa perchè diceva che avrebbe otuto danneggiarle, o almeno ho capito così io     ...sai il mio inglese non è il massimo  

 

Hai il supporto isa compilato nel kernel?

----------

## alkaid

[*] PCI support                                                                │ │

  │ │                                          PCI access mode (Any)  --->                                              │ │

  │ │                                    [ ] Vector-based interrupt indexing (MSI)                                      │ │

  │ │                                    [*] Legacy /proc/pci interface                                                 │ │

  │ │                                    [*] PCI device name database                                                   │ │

  │ │                                    [*] ISA support                                                                │ │

  │ │                                    [*]   EISA support                                                             │ │

  │ │                                    [ ]     Vesa Local Bus priming                                                 │ │

  │ │                                    [*]     Generic PCI/EISA bridge                                                │ │

  │ │                                    [*]     EISA virtual root device                                               │ │

  │ │                                    [*]     EISA device name database                                              │ │

  │ │                                    [ ] MCA support                                                                │ │

  │ │                                    < > NatSemi SCx200 support                                                     │ │

  │ │                                        PCMCIA/CardBus support  --->                                               │ │

  │ │                                        PCI Hotplug Support  --->

----------

## alkaid

│ │                                    <M> I2C support                                                                │ │

  │ │                                    <M>   I2C device interface                                                     │ │

  │ │                                          I2C Algorithms  --->                                                     │ │

  │ │                                          I2C Hardware Bus support  --->                                           │ │

  │ │                                          Hardware Sensors Chip support  --->                                      │ │

  │ │                                          Other I2C Chip support  --->                                             │ │

  │ │                                    [ ]   I2C Core debugging messages                                              │ │

  │ │                                    [ ]   I2C Algorithm debugging messages                                         │ │

  │ │                                    [ ]   I2C Bus debugging messages                                               │ │

  │ │                                    [ ]   I2C Chip debugging messages                                              │ │

  │ │

─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │                         <M> Analog Devices ADM1021 and compatibles                                                │ │

  │ │                         < > Asus ASB100 Bach                                                                      │ │

  │ │                         < > Dallas Semiconductor DS1621 and DS1625                                                │ │

  │ │                         < > FSC Hermes                                                                            │ │

  │ │                         < > Genesys Logic GL518SM                                                                 │ │

  │ │                         <M> ITE IT87xx and compatibles                                                            │ │

  │ │                         <M> National Semiconductor LM75 and compatibles                                           │ │

  │ │                         <M> National Semiconductor LM78 and compatibles                                           │ │

  │ │                         < > National Semiconductor LM80                                                           │ │

  │ │                         < > National Semiconductor LM83                                                           │ │

  │ │                         <M> National Semiconductor LM85 and compatibles                                           │ │

  │ │                         < > National Semiconductor LM90 and compatibles                                           │ │

  │ │                         <M> VIA686A                                                                               │ │

  │ │                         <M> Winbond W83781D, W83782D, W83783S, W83627HF, Asus AS99127F                            │ │

  │ │                         < > Winbond W83L785TS-S                                                                   │ │

  │ │                         < > Winbond W83627HF, W83627THF, W83637HF, W83697HF

----------

## alkaid

per gli i2c vanno bene questi?

----------

## Jean Vertigo

a parte i rimedi che ti hanno suggerito...ma non e' che il tuo sistema e' overclockkato per caso?  se e' cosi', rimettilo liscio e vedi come si comporta.

----------

## snakecharmer

Io avevo lo stesso problema abilitando l'ACPI sulla mia NFORCE2 , ora mi sono rimasti dei problemi in compilazione che però sembra escano solo con i kernel 2.6....Last edited by snakecharmer on Thu Jul 29, 2004 1:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alkaid

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> a parte i rimedi che ti hanno suggerito...ma non e' che il tuo sistema e' overclockkato per caso?  se e' cosi', rimettilo liscio e vedi come si comporta.

 

No, non è overcloccato, è un  Barton 2500+ liscio

----------

## alkaid

 *snakecharmer wrote:*   

> Ma hai un NForce2 e da poco sei passato al kernel 2.6???? perchè a me è successa la stessa cosa....

 

il 2.6 lo ho messo da un paio di mesi e ha funzionato sempre bene, il problema sembra essere la temperatura, ho aperto il case e ci ho puntato il ventilatore   :Laughing:    vediamo se si blocca ancora....

----------

## snakecharmer

Visto che qualche problema mi è rimasto .... Che versione di kernel usi  ???   :Laughing:   Io sto provando :

sys-kernel/mm-sources 

perchè con sys-kernel/development-sources è stabile solo con "noapic & nolapic" passati da lilo......

----------

## alkaid

 *snakecharmer wrote:*   

> Visto che qualche problema mi è rimasto .... Che versione di kernel usi  ???    Io sto provando :
> 
> sys-kernel/mm-sources 
> 
> perchè con sys-kernel/development-sources è stabile solo con "noapic & nolapic" passati da lilo......

 

bash-2.05b# uname -a

Linux barton 2.6.5-rc2 #4 Sun Apr 4 19:15:56 CEST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

bash-2.05b#

----------

## alkaid

tutt'oggi non si è mai bloccato, ora in  minuti si è bloccato già 2 volte, la temp.  della cpu è di 47°c   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non hai altri banchi di ram per fare prove? Non e' la prima volta che memtest non da errori anche se la ram e' bacata

----------

## alkaid

veramente spero che non sia la ram... con tutto quello che costa... però se fosse  la ram, perchè non ha iniziato da subito a darmi problemi?

----------

## alkaid

p.s. ho anche suse installata, infatti ora la stò usando, e non mi da problemi  :Confused: 

----------

## shev

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> p.s. ho anche suse installata, infatti ora la stò usando, e non mi da problemi 

 

Non è una prova attendibile, come t'ho già scritto nei primi post. Avevo un pc che con windows non ha dato problemi per mesi, con debian non è durato due giorni (compilavo molto anche con debian); alla fine ho scoperto che era il chipset della mobo che era bacato già dalla nascita. Se proprio non vuoi accettare che possano essere problemi hardware (e ti capisco, non è mai bello  :Razz: ) dicci almeno che cflags usi, potrebbero essere troppo aggressive. Inoltre, usi solo pacchetti stabili o usi anche pacchetti masked?

----------

## alkaid

"-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

chost="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

le USE (se servono) "X gtk alsa usb cups kde qt oss sdl xmms nas java opengl videos"

----------

## shev

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> "-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"
> 
> chost="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> 

 

Direi che sono più che normali (se hai un athlon xp ovviamente  :Razz: ), quindi possiamo escludere anche loro. Pacchetti masked ne usi, oppure hai solo pacchetti stabili?

----------

## marco86

non per insistere..ma visto che hai due banchi..

ai provato a toglierne uno dei due...?

----------

## alkaid

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *alkaid wrote:*   "-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"
> 
> chost="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ho anche dei pacchetti masked (non mi ricoro cosa però)

 *Quote:*   

> non per insistere..ma visto che hai due banchi..
> 
> ai provato a toglierne uno dei due...?

 

oggi mi arriva un altro banco di ram da 500 mb così le tolgo entrambi e vediamo un po'   :Wink: 

----------

## marco86

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> oggi mi arriva un altro banco di ram da 500 mb così le tolgo entrambi e vediamo un po'  

 

Si ma SE avessi un problema hw nella ram considera..

1)kellingston garantite a vita...

2)solo uno dei due banchi è andato, mica tutti e due..

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io avevo un problema simile.. crash inspiegabili dove mi si bloccava tutto (tranne a volte il puntatore del mouse).

Avevo anche postato qui. Dopo 12 ore di memtest, zero errori. Alla fine ho abbassato l'agp da 4x a 2x e i crash sono terminati...

----------

## marco86

possono esserci tante cose che non vanno...

ma credo che l'unica è aspettare che metta il nuovo banco, o faccia delle prove come dicevo prima..  :Wink: 

----------

## julius malchovitch

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> No, non è overcloccato, è un  Barton 2500+ liscio

 

Io ho un athlon-xp 1800+ e ho avuto i tuoi stessi problemi con quasiasi CFLAGS abbia provato.

Da quando ho disabilitato l'ACPI (non APIC) nel kernel e compilato APM come modulo che carico all'avvio non ho più alcun problema.

ciao

----------

